# The Witcher-Serie: Tormund-Schauspieler aus GoT in Staffel 2



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie: Tormund-Schauspieler aus GoT in Staffel 2*

						Der Schauspieler Kristofer Hivju alias Tormund Riesentod aus Game of Thrones wird in der zweiten Staffel der Netflix-Serie The Witcher auftreten. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie: Tormund-Schauspieler aus GoT in Staffel 2*


----------



## TheWalle82 (20. Februar 2020)

Vesemir ist nicht Geralts Vater...


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (20. Februar 2020)

Bester Mann! Mit ihm und seiner rustikalen Art, hatte ich bei GoT sehr viel Spaß!


----------

